# Trolling Motor Installer Recommendations



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Master Repair in Stuart
Mike is the best


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Inshore Marine (954) 471-9353, contact Bob. In Oakland Park has a good reputation ... Believe they’re also
a Minn Kota dealer


----------

